# Comcast Sucks!



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

Comcast 10 MB cable. GREAT. Never had a problem for 3 years, but now, for the past 4 weeks my ping spikes to 500-1500 every 2 minutes. Its INCREDIBLY ANNOYING. Totally useless for anything other than browsing on the web. Like i said it just spikes on any bandwidth extensive program, ex. Counter-Strike, any FPS, Ventrilo, even chat programs!! I do a speed test on Speakeasy.net and i get 11mb download, 500-800kb upload.. Normal? Yes, actually my peak speeds, the upload is higher than expected, yet i spike!! Someone help i cant take much more of this!!

I recommend: ********** -- WAY more reliable. Screw comcast.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It worked great for three years, and now you can't wait for Comcast to fix the issue? Perhaps if you'd provide them some help...

Sign up at www.dslreports.com and run their line quality tests. I used those to get Comcast to fix my service when they had a network issue.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

Will do! Thanks for quick response.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

Anything else you would recommend me do?


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

i ran the line tests, and it wont let me, said it cant ping me XD


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to configure your router or software firewall to allow PINGS for the test to run.

I'd like to see the results of the test before I recommend further action.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

how do i configure the router to accept pings. i just reset factory setting on my router and it didn't help.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

i configured it, the line test is running, 5-20 minutes until its complete @[email protected]!!


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

The line test proved 0% loss, 18.8 ms latency xD -- why am i lagging


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

time to reformat :'(


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

some1 save me before i reformat


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post the link to the test results so we can see the actual run.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

k, ill run another, i cleared my old results.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/7c794433b547/2144986


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you clearly have a MAJOR issue right at your location, or the first Comcast gateway. Those ping times really SUCK! For reference, here's a recent line quality test I ran last month. http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2138256

Have you tried connecting directly to the comcast modem bypassing the router and running these tests? I'd be interested to see if it changes.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

@[email protected] HASNT SPIKED ALL DAY!! http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/84ca658bc269/2145751


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, and note the first hop times are normal. This appears to be either a Comcast issue or a bad modem/house wiring. Do you have a low-loss cable running directly from the cable service entrance to the cable modem? If not, that's one step you can take.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

i plugged strait into modem -- nothing happened but i couldnt for too long. Now, back to normal thru router... no lag for 2 days now  well... i hope it stays like this


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It actually did look like a modem or ISP issue, perhaps they fixed it. :smile:


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

well lets just hope it doesnt mess up again!!
Thanks!


----------



## istariphoenix (Mar 4, 2011)

I made it clear, in my initial chat to get everything set up (the $99 2-year package) was to get my phone # ported over from Vonage. The rep in the chat said that it was underway. It wasn't. I called in on 8/31, spoke with Operator LGY who said that there was an error & was going to resubmit the process & call me today, 9/4. He did not. I called in yet again today and spoke to a manager who said that he would have a rep call me back to get the port re initiated YET AGAIN. They did not. Comcast simply does not care about their customers. They lie, they overpromise, and they have simply forgotten what it means to provide customer service. I inquired about switching away from them at one point last year and all of the sudden when I hung up, my internet was disconnected and I went through 3 hours of troubleshooting to get it up and running again. They simply do not care, they are vindictive and retaliatory - THEY DO NOT CARE!!!!! If there's a problem, they won't call you back or email you. If they say they will follow up with you, THEY WILL NOT. THEY DO NOT CARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am FINALLY making headway, after nearly 3 weeks since my initial setup, of getting my phone # ported over from Vonage. Unbelievable. Your story is absolutely terrible. I myself own a business and if I treated my customers this way, I would be out of business. They have grown bloated and fat and lazy...they try to trap you in voice mail and online chats so that they don't have to actually talk to you, it's ridiculous. A little secret I learned when calling in, press "0" 3x even after the voice prompt lady says "that's not a valid option" and you'll be directed to customer service. COMCAST SUCKS!!!!!!!! To further illustrate how sneaky they are: I always pay my bill on time and usually pay over what is due in the event that in some future month I might be able to skip a bill. I had a $66 credit on my bill. When I complained about all these problems (multiply so), they gave me a credit for one month of $125. But in doing so, they swallowed up my existing credit of $66. So basically, I've paid them $66 and they just conveniently "forgot about it", thinking that I wouldn't notice. UNBELIEVABLE GALL!!!! I totally WISH there would be a class-action lawsuit. I see these commercials about the "Comcast" guarantee and just laugh and shake my head, incredulous. And now they're trying to hide behind the new name "XFinity" - like no one knows that that's actually Comcast. Give me a break. Lord, PLEASE bring Verizon Fios to Seattle NOW and I will be customer NUMERO UNO.


----------

